# Cave Generator Updated



## Gozzy (May 23, 2006)

I have just completed the first in what I hope will be a number of updates over the coming weeks and months to the generators on my site. In short, I have fixed a few bugs in the Random Cave Map generator and included (fanfare please!) a second tile set. This is a sort of sharply faceted, crystalline, purple design.

You can check it out here. 

As ever, let me have feedback (good or bad). I know that a number of people have requested multiple cave entry points and that is on the list to do for the cave map generator. I am also working on a number of other generators.

Cheers!


----------



## EricNoah (May 23, 2006)

Your link didn't seem to be working.  

Managed to get there through your sig.  http://www.gozzys.com/article.php?cm_id=11


----------



## Gozzy (May 23, 2006)

D'oh! Fixed in the original post.

Thanks!


----------



## Piratecat (May 23, 2006)

Great generator! Those are wonderful.


----------



## Glacialis (Jun 1, 2006)

Absolutely awesome! And to think, I was looking for something like this a week ago for a session last weekend. Didn't get to it, but we will next weekend. Thanks so much!

Query: What does Density do? Tried comparing similar caves with highest/lowest, and I can't tell the difference.

Also, you need to lock your comments somehow. Spammers.


----------



## Teflon Billy (Jun 1, 2006)

Gozzy said:
			
		

> I have just completed the first in what I hope will be a number of updates over the coming weeks and months to the generators on my site. In short, I have fixed a few bugs in the Random Cave Map generator and included (fanfare please!) a second tile set. This is a sort of sharply faceted, crystalline, purple design.
> 
> You can check it out here.
> 
> ...




That is soe good stuff

Consider it bookmarked.


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 1, 2006)

Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> That is some good stuff
> 
> Consider it bookmarked.




Ditto.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Jun 1, 2006)

Wow...that is very nice.  Thank you!


----------



## genshou (Jun 2, 2006)

Antra said:
			
		

> Query: What does Density do? Tried comparing similar caves with highest/lowest, and I can't tell the difference.



Try it with the smallest map size.  Low density tends to create a single narrow passage on a small map, while high density will create one or two branches, make the paths wider, and sometimes even add in groups of stalactites/stalagmites/columns.  With the larger maps, high density makes good Underdark caves (larger passages) while low density makes slightly more realistic caves (narrower passages, fewer branching points, generally a lot more claustrophobic).

That's just what I gleaned from making several maps tonight, though.  The creator should be able to verify exactly what changing density does.


----------



## Gozzy (Jun 2, 2006)

Antra said:
			
		

> Query: What does Density do? Tried comparing similar caves with highest/lowest, and I can't tell the difference.






			
				genshou said:
			
		

> Try it with the smallest map size.  Low density tends to create a single narrow passage on a small map, while high density will create one or two branches, make the paths wider, and sometimes even add in groups of stalactites/stalagmites/columns.  With the larger maps, high density makes good Underdark caves (larger passages) while low density makes slightly more realistic caves (narrower passages, fewer branching points, generally a lot more claustrophobic).
> 
> That's just what I gleaned from making several maps tonight, though.  The creator should be able to verify exactly what changing density does.




genshou - That's spot on the effect I was trying to achieve.

So I can explain what the Density setting does you'll have to bear with me as I ramble on about how the generator works  . When you create a map the code runs along randomly placing the larger caves onto a grid (the whole thing is grid based). What it then does is choose two rooms at random to act as the targets, then for each room it draws a tunnel to one of the target rooms. It finishes by drawing a tunnel from the entrance to one of the target rooms then joining the two target rooms together. The Density setting affects the spacing between the initial larger caves. Because of the heavy random elements in the code you won't see consistently very widely spaced or very closely spaced caves. It just offers a hint to the code.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Glacialis (Jun 3, 2006)

As I tikner with code every now and again, that does make good sense. Thanks  Looking forward to the multiple entrances feature that you're working on.

I don't think it's possible, but can you recommend any particular cartography program to further alter/edit your program's output?


----------



## Uder (Jun 3, 2006)

Very cool. Bookmarked.


----------



## pogre (Jun 3, 2006)

Well done Gozzy!


----------



## Gozzy (Jun 4, 2006)

Antra said:
			
		

> I don't think it's possible, but can you recommend any particular cartography program to further alter/edit your program's output?




I guess as the code outputs a JPEG you could load it into a Graphics package such as GIMP/Photoshop/PaintShop Pro/etc. and edit it as you see fit. Just select all of the background colour (the black) and knock it out. You could then edit freely.

Other than that the code doesn't produce a mapping product compatible file so you couldn't load it into (for example) Campaign Cartographer.

Just a thought - would a version with a transparent background be welcome? You could then freely overlay different lumps of cave in a graphics package (would save you having to do it in the graphics package). If I got some interest I could think about adding that as an option.


----------



## Glacialis (Jun 7, 2006)

If it's not too difficult, I personally would love that!

How hard is it to do hexes instead of squares?


----------



## genshou (Jun 9, 2006)

Hexes would add some complication, but all you'd have to do is write up the formulae for plotting all the points for the hex tiles and then let the applet draw the lines on the underlay.


----------



## Gozzy (Jun 11, 2006)

Antra said:
			
		

> How hard is it to do hexes instead of squares?




Did you have area maps in mind? I have some code under development (don't ask me when it will be ready :\ ) that does area maps however it won't be hex based.


----------



## terrainmonkey (Jun 11, 2006)

okay, so i had a few minutes of time on my hands and decided what the heck. i went all christopher west on one of the random caves and this is a work in progress. this is a great little program, gozzy. nice work. comments are welcome here.


----------



## genshou (Jun 12, 2006)

That's awesome!  What tools did you use for the water effect?


----------



## terrainmonkey (Jun 12, 2006)

here's what i did. I took the cave layout and saved it as a picture, then imported it as a bitmap into the Corel Draw program i usually make maps on. you can find more maps at the Terrainmonkey map showcase thread to see.

When it was on the corel draw, i made 4 layers starting with a light blue, then a bit darker, then a bit darker after that. make the circles smaller and smaller. I grouped them all together and made them 50% transparent. Then, i copied the first layer, the largest one, and did a rough texture effect. that layer was put on top, made transparent and presto, water effect. Then, i drew a line around the outer edge of the pond, lightened it up to the same color as the surrounding rock, and added a drop shadow effect to the line which then gave the pond some additional depth. i'll add another picture of the completed pond in this post to show you the difference.

thanks for the comments. if you want to see more, just let me know.

i've updated the cavern map a bit. just to make it bigger. edit 7/7/06


----------



## Gozzy (Jun 14, 2006)

Oh yeah, those rock!   

The point about my generators was that I always envisaged them providing a solid base level map for exactly this sort of thing - editing by the DM. You'll notice on the dungeon generator for example that you can choose a fancy coloured background or a plain colour (black or white). The black and white options are to allow for customisation like this.

I'm a happy bunny now.


----------



## terrainmonkey (Jun 15, 2006)

gozzy, i'm working on one of the dungeons you have on your site as well. i'm going to be finished with it pretty soon. watch these pages for more maps. i really like your programs. they dungeons are logical, perfect for an evening and can be fit in to so many different layouts and plans. thanks for the extra bookmark on my toolbar. 

Terrainmonkey


----------



## terrainmonkey (Jun 16, 2006)

here's a work in progress from one of the dungeons on the site. i'm still working on it though. thinking about changing a few things. comments and critique welcome here
tm


----------



## Odhanan (Jun 16, 2006)

terrainmonkey said:
			
		

> here's a work in progress from one of the dungeons on the site. i'm still working on it though. thinking about changing a few things. comments and critique welcome here
> tm



It's a nice map, no question about it. 

Nice map generator too! *bookmarks*


----------



## terrainmonkey (Jun 17, 2006)

here's a pic of the completed dungeon. changed a few things, added others, and that's that. the file was too big for the pdf, so i had to create it as a jpeg. now, comments are welcome, and if you have any other ideas, let me know.


----------



## genshou (Jun 18, 2006)

I have an idea.  How would you like to draw maps for my games from now on?


----------



## Gozzy (Jun 18, 2006)

*And the Dungeon Map Creator Too!*

As you're all such lovely people I thought I would post the latest update to the Dungeon Map generator on my site. I have updated the "Wandering Line" generator (the one used by terrainmonkey to generate the base layer for his cracking map above) by fixing a few bugs, adding a "Randomness" option and including open doorways.

The results can been seen in the attached map. You may have noticed (if you generated a lot of maps) that you would often get runs of doors all in a line. The "Randomness" option makes the corridors twist and turn a lot.

You can check it out here  As ever, comments are welcomed.

Cheers!
Gozzy

P.S. Hopefully I've put a stop to the nasty comment spam I was getting on my site.


----------



## terrainmonkey (Jun 18, 2006)

genshou said:
			
		

> I have an idea.  How would you like to draw maps for my games from now on?





sure, i take requests all the time. Glad you like my work.
Tmonk


----------



## terrainmonkey (Jun 18, 2006)

oh, and gozzy, the new randomness engine is awesome. the updates are perfect. just wait till you see what i do with the new stuff.


----------



## genshou (Jun 18, 2006)

Caves and dungeons... I couldn't be happier *tear*


----------



## Ravenknight (Jul 7, 2006)

Great work, Keep em coming.


----------

